# MC cable comparison



## partyman97_3 (Oct 11, 2009)

The only difference I see is the 26 dollar price tag.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

They always charge more for the MC light.

Otherwise there is no difference.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> They always charge more for the MC light.
> 
> Otherwise there is no difference.


They're both aluminum.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Speedy Petey said:


> They're both aluminum.


I could be wrong because I've not seen the other stuff but I think it's heavier than the MC LITE.


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

They look the same to me. One is just on sale. 

And they're both aluminum so I can't see how one can be lighter than the other like Harry said.


----------



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

Cow said:


> And they're both aluminum so I can't see how one can be lighter than the other like Harry said.


Thicker armour on one vs the other.


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

MCAP is lighter than both of them and faster to install


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

I know this is the commercial forum, but just putting it out there, MC-AP cant be used in residential.


----------



## Hack Work (Dec 29, 2013)

TOOL_5150 said:


> I know this is the commercial forum, but just putting it out there, MC-AP cant be used in residential.


Why not?


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

*Of course*

Went by the HD on the way home and of course, they didn't have any of the "on sale" product. :laughing:


----------



## Hack Work (Dec 29, 2013)

hardworkingstiff said:


> Went by the HD on the way home and of course, they didn't have any of the "on sale" product. :laughing:


It tells you the availability right on the website to the right of the product. For both of those items, they are only available to be shipped to your home or shipped to your local store. They are not stocked at any stores. 

Sometimes you will find items that are stocked at stores, but they do not ship.

I do a lot of shopping on Home Depot's website because they have a lot of stuff for great prices and free shipping over a certain amount.

Hell, the last 4 or 5 200A 40 space panels I have purchased from homedepot.com and had them shipped and saved a lot of money.


----------

